# Компьютерные технологии > Антивирусы > Антивирус Eset NOD32 >  ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition v.4.2.40.10

## Palach100

ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition v.4.2.40.10 
ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition v.4.2.40.10 - интеллектуальное комплексное решение для обеспечения безопасности домашнего компьютера от вирусов, троянских программ, червей, шпионских программ, рекламного ПО, руткитов, хакерских атак, фишинг-атак и спама. 
Решение для защиты домашнего компьютера от вирусов, троянских программ, червей, рекламного ПО, шпионских программ, фишинг-атак, руткитов. 

Основные возможности: 
• Проактивная защита и точное обнаружение угроз. Продукт ESET NOD32 Smart Security разработан на основе передовой технологии ThreatSense®. Ядро программы обеспечивает проактивное обнаружение всех типов угроз и лечение зараженных файлов (в том числе, в архивах) благодаря широкому применению интеллектуальных технологий, сочетанию эвристических методов и традиционного сигнатурного детектирования. 
• Host Intrusion Prevention System (HIPS). Усовершенствованная система защиты от попыток внешнего воздействия, способных негативно повлиять на безопасность компьютера. Для мониторинга процессов, файлов и ключей реестра HIPS используется сочетание технологий поведенческого анализа с возможностями сетевого фильтра, что позволяет эффективно детектировать, блокировать и предотвращать подобные попытки вторжения. 
• Защита от спама. Фильтрация входящих сообщений, поддержка различных наборов технологий сканирования, реализована полная интеграция в популярные почтовые клиенты: Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail, Windows Live Mail, Mozilla Thunderbird. 
• Персональный файервол. Персональный файервол ESET NOD32 Smart Security обеспечивает защиту от внешних вторжений. Использование функции низкоуровневого сканирования трафика, позволяет файерволу отражать большинство атак, которые могли бы пройти незамеченными 
• Высокая скорость работы. Работа ESET NOD32 Smart Security не отражается на производительности компьютера – сканирование и процессы обновления происходят практически незаметно для пользователя, не нагружая систему. 
• Удобство. Решение ESET NOD32 Smart Security разработано по принципу минимальной нагрузки на систему и занимает не более 48Мб памяти. 
• Простота использования. Компактный и интуитивно понятный пользовательский интерфейс, минимальные обращения к пользователю при работе делают использование ESET NOD32 Smart Security простым и удобным. 

Системные требования: 
• Поддерживаемые процессоры: 32-разрядный (x86) и 64-разрядный (x64) Intel®, AMD® 
• Операционные системы: 
• Microsoft Windows 7 (32-разрядные и 64-разрядные версии); 
• Microsoft Windows Vista (32-разрядные и 64-разрядные версии); 
• Microsoft Windows XP (32-разрядные и 64-разрядные версии); 
• Microsoft Windows 2000. 
• Память: 45 MB 
• Объем дискового пространства (загрузка): 36 MB 
• Объем дискового пространства (установка): 50 MB 
Содержание архива: 
• Образ лицензионного диска 
• Антибанер 
• Offline обновление (последнее) 
• Бесплатные серверы обновлений v.2,3 и 4 (рабочие) 
ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition v.4.2.40.10 
Подбирает и вставляет ключи автоматически при каждом включении компьютера!
Информация о программе 
Название: ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition 
Версия: 4.2.40.10 х32-х64 
Обновлено: 2011 
Язык Интерфейса: Русский 
OC: Windows® XP / Vista / 7 
Лекарство/Ключ: Присутствует 
Размер файла: 272.11 Mb 
Формат файла: .rar 
Пароль на архив: нет пароля 
Скачать с DepositFiles.com
http://depositfiles.com/files/7jkiqki1l

----------


## Вовча

чёто не качается никак! в личку незя кинуть?

----------


## Palach100

Лекарство/Ключ: Присутствует 
Размер файла: 272.11 Mb 
Формат файла: .rar 
Пароль на архив: нет пароля 
Скачать с i-FileZ.com
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/17949...2-h64.rar.html
Скачать с LetitBit.net
http://letitbit.net/download/96503.9...2-h64.rar.html

----------


## Palach100

Ну качается?

----------


## fuegell

_• Память: 45 MB 
 • Объем дискового пространства (загрузка): 36 MB 
 • Объем дискового пространства (установка): 50 MB_

почему сам архив весит так много?

----------


## Palach100

тут лицензия Nod32 smart security и она вешает почти 240 мб.
Если ставить на компьютер где нету интернета то она будет долго работать без ключа
Но тут есть программа для автоматического поиска ключей

----------


## Alexsiym

Доброго, Очень Нужна Версия ESET NOD32 Smart Security Platinum Edition v.4.2.40.10
Ссылки Обновить Бы :( Версия Эта Очень Нужна

----------


## Alexsiym

Очень нужна версия - Eset V.4.2.40.10 Final ® 
Пожалуйста ссылки обновить бы
Eset V.4.2.35.10 Final ®

----------

